# Anti-psychotic medications with treatment of medication



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone know if use of anti-psychotic medications reduces the symptoms of derealization or depersonalization.

Thanks


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

When I tried to explain my DP to one of my psychiatrists he gave me seroquel, an antipsychotic. It basically just knocked me out and when I was awake I felt numb. Like I wanted to cry so bad but couldn't it was weird.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh and it didn't reduce my DP at all either, except when I was asleep I guess.


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

im taking 2mg of risperdal, bassically taking it to reduce anxiety, hasnt really been to effective and hasnt made a dent in the dp/dr.


----------

